# Spalted poplar



## bluedot (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are some calls I made from my last wood find. I have some more material to cut but a recent knee replacement will delay the discovery. I am not sure what is more rewarding the cutting of new wood or finishing a call with a good sound.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice work Dan -I love the matched set.
Scott


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 5, 2013)

Really great set. I really like the color in the box call


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice looking calls . Rick


----------



## bluedot (Aug 7, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> Nice looking calls . Rick


Thanks for the encourgement.

Dan


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 10, 2013)

bluedot said:


> Here are some calls I made from my last wood find. I have some more material to cut but a recent knee replacement will delay the discovery. I am not sure what is more rewarding the cutting of new wood or finishing a call with a good sound.


Nice calls! Hope that knee is doing good for you-Iknow how painful they can be. I had both replaced 5 years ago and can now stand in my shop all day - so keep up the pt.
Jim R


----------



## RW Mackey (Aug 18, 2013)

Dan, your calls look great. I know for me I get the greatest pleasure from the finished product, nothing like building a great looking and sounding call. Really like the box.

Roy


----------

